# Bratislava



## Nemca (Jun 26, 2017)

hi, I had 2 successful embryo transfers done at Reprofit in Brno, now that i am going to be 50 this month I am too old to go back for a 3rd attempt but can go to their sister clinic in Bratislava - has anyone been and what was your experience?  I thought the Brno clinic was fantastic and did it all through Your IVF Journey who were so helpful and saved me getting stressed trying to do it all myself.  I was 46 for the fresh tfr and 48 for the frozen tfr and now have a 2 yr old dd and a 7 month old ds as well as a 21 year old.


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi, 
I know someone who has been to iscare twice, she transferred her embryos there from the zlin clinic, she found them to be ok, definitely not as friendly nor as open to suggestions to her protocol, she wanted to follow her successful one from zlin, and the dr told her that she is with their clinic now so will do their protocol, she had one transferred and had a chemical then a bfn with the other. I think it’s an okay clinic but not as good as reprofit, but that shouldn’t matter too much as you already have the embryo and just need it transferred.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

A daughter of my accountant has twins with them. Good luck x


----------

